# Tea! What types of tea do you like and why?



## Spades

Wooow. As an avid tea lover, this poll really leaves something to be desired >_<


----------



## Steez

Black tea in the morning, chamomile at night.


----------



## HandiAce

I like Chai, vanilla chai, peppermint, African rooibos red tea, chamomille, and licorice mint. Unless it's chai tea, I will drink all tea black. No milk or sugar needed (except maybe a little sugar in black tea).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Spades said:


> Wooow. As an avid tea lover, this poll really leaves something to be desired >_<


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

for those of you who want to try some REAL quality tea, some of my recommendations are:

1) Iron Goddess of Mercy: a roasted oolong tea from China or Taiwan. bold, roasted, nutty flavor with a hint of sweetness. well rounded and occasionally somewhat tangy
2) High Mountain Oolong tea: a lightly fermented oolong tea with a sweet, buttery flavor. make sure you purchase it from Taiwan, as the high mountain soil, prevalent mists and specific growing conditions are essential to obtain the right flavor. this type of tea is my favorite variety ^_^
3) Gyokuro: a high quality green tea that is shade grown for the last 20 days before picking. this increases the nitrogen content and decreases the presence of catechins, resulting in an emerald tea that is sweeter and less bitter than normal green tea 
4) White Peony/Bai Mu Dan: a white tea composed of the bud and two leaves closest to it. the flavor is similar to honeydew melon (I recommend this tea of Silver Needles white tea which is overrated, much more expensive and has very little flavor to it. a good Bai Mu Dan on the other hand will have a light, sweet, but full flavor) 
5) Pu-Erh: a fermented tea, often fermented for several years or even decades. it has lower caffeine and is high in several different types of anti-oxidants and probiotics not found in most teas. the flavor is hard to explain. pu-erh can be stored as loose leaf tea or as compacted "tea bricks" that last for decades and often fetch an exceedingly high price on the market if aged substantially.
6) Oriental Beauty: a moderately oxidized oolong tea that yields a brownish liquor. unlike most teas, the leaves are picked in the autumn and allowed to be nibbled on by the green leaf eater bug. the finished tea is somewhat like black tea, but more fruity, slightly tangier and with a resemblance to ripe apples.


----------



## lib

These days I have my tea in small, shot size glasses which is the norm here in Turkey. I have it at tea places/salons de the/tea houses. The place I go to is on the groundfloor of my hotel. There are only men these places and time is killed by playing cards or what looks like domino pieces but are "playing cards". Tea comes with 2 lumps of sugar and is relatively strong. This devision of men and women must especially be tough on NT women here.
There are boys/young men bringing the small tea-glasses to stall- and store-keepers.


----------



## funcoolname

Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime tea  Probably not the highest quality, but I can't resist that little bear in his nightcap.


----------



## Monkey King

Light Chai
Coconut Chai 
Green Tea


----------



## intrasearching

Chamomile/other relaxing teas.


----------



## blkrbt

english breakfast blend
lady grey for sick/cold 
sweet tea (milo's generally or tetley)


----------



## kamikaze02

Green Tea
Roasted Barley Tea
Chrysanthemum Tea


----------



## Abx

I don't like tea, but green tea and chrysanthemum tea seems delicious.


----------



## kamikaze02

Abx said:


> I don't like tea, but green tea and chrysanthemum tea seems delicious.


Yup, both really tastes nice. For green tea, I drink it everyday, mainly for its health benefits though.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

I like a steaming hot cup of Earl Grey with lemon and sugar.


----------



## orphansparrow

i'm obsessed with 2 kinds right now:

cheapo jasmine green by Bigelow - it's really good for how cheap it is

and

irish breakfast tea by Twinings - so good with a little milk. 


i drink the black tea all morning and afternoon, and the green tea at night. =)


----------



## orphansparrow

NYEnglishRose said:


> I like a steaming hot cup of Earl Grey with lemon and sugar.


wow, lemon in earl grey? can you still taste the bergamot in it when you add lemon?


----------



## orphansparrow

oh, i forgot some other favorites:

chai tea - but REAL chai tea, not the syrupy sweet stuff you get from starbucks - yuck!

also, hibiscus tea, cold in the summer - yummm.


----------



## Desolan

Herbal,

I keep away from the caffeinated ones.

Mint, Apple Cinnamon, Lemon zinger


----------



## You Sir Name

I mostly like Chamomile sweetened with honey and cooled with a bit of milk, but I also like other herbal teas.


----------



## MissNobody

Green Tea with Orange and Lotus flower - Drink a lot.
Peppermint Tea - Drink sometimes
Chamomile - Very occasionally.


----------



## gh0st

AH! Tea!!! -takes out list
I like the high quality stuffs (i'm a tea snob)
But some of my favorites are
Earl Grey Creme 
Earl Grey
Chamomile
Dragonwell
Peppermint
Ginger
and probably more... but then you have to go into all the reasons why I like them... it gets exhausting. ^^"


----------



## Ethereal

I am completely obsessed with it! I shop at Davidstea and have over 12 different kinds! My favorite of them all would be matcha, it's amazing. It's basically ground up high quality green tea.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar

Jasmine. It's just so pleasant, every once in a while I drink some and it's like "ahh... the smell of harmony" ^_^

Others: Rooibos, earl grey, and plain green teas are tasty.


----------



## littledazed

I like matcha green tea! but i am not a tea person in general. COFFFFEEEEE
green tea ice cream is AMAZING.


----------



## Eleven

I like most tea, but my favorites are oolong, earl grey, and chai. It's very dependant on my mood...


----------



## Holgrave

Love tea!

Let's see there's Oolong, rooibos, chai, black, green, earl grey, tension tamer, Darjeeling, & chamomile. Those are all the types I've tried and liked, but there are still a lot more teas to try.


----------



## Totalbrit

I like your regular cup of tea (PG Tips is my fave) but where I work has a selection of over 20 different teas so I have been more open to different types, example Sweet Orange tea is lovely and so is Jasmine & Cinnamon!

I cant stand peppermint, green or lapsang tea! Ewwww! xD

I LOVE ME A NICE CUPPA!!!


----------



## ShadoWolf

I like black tea and a lot of different teas.


----------



## Kainita

I hate tea, it sickens me to the core.


----------



## Navi

Darjeeling tea, like I do back home. Family traditions, y'know. :happy:


----------



## Navi

Oh, also, I feel this is rather relevant.


----------



## violetscarletblue

Every single day I have at least 2 cups of green tea with a teaspoon of honey.  It's the best!
I love fruity teas, sometimes even black tea with milk. In winter time I like apple and cinnamon tea (with honey of course). ^^


----------



## Jackdaw

Oh! Tea tea tea tea tea tea tea....... ^^






I'm personally fond of green tea, Lady Grey, English Breakfast, Russian Smoked Caravan tea and Lapsang Souchong.


----------



## Jackdaw

Navi said:


> Oh, also, I feel this is rather relevant.


:O Professor Elemental fan? Excellent!


----------



## anise

I like lots of kinds of tea. I like a strong Lapsang Souchong when it comes to black tea, but I'd say I'm more partial to green tea. Herbal teas can be nice, too, depending on which herbs are used.


----------



## Navi

Jackdaw said:


> :O Professor Elemental fan? Excellent!


Hahaha, you too?!


----------



## ilphithra

Green tea... the real stuff; not that crap "wannabe green tea" sold at supermarkets and so on.


----------



## Jackdaw

Navi said:


> Hahaha, you too?!


Hehe, yup ^^ I have rather a liking for of Steam Powered, Fighting Trousers and Splendid, to narrow down some favourites. From the standpoint of curiosity, what are your views on Mr B?


----------



## Anonynony

I don't really like tea, but I guess fruit iced tea is ok sometimes.


----------



## tangosthenes

Cuppachaiwithmilkplease.

Green tea...that stuff makes my throat swell up for some reason... but yeah, black tea with milk. That's the way to go.


----------



## Dragearen

I love tea, but Herbal and Lipton always taste like flavored water to me, not tea.

Constant Comment is the only brand I can think of off the top of my head that I really like.


----------



## fihe

I absolutely love tea of all kinds! black, green, white, and herbal! I've never tried herbal or red tea, but I actually don't like chai tea. I drink at least 4-5 mugs of tea per day. I think I'll have some right now.


----------



## Michael Nihil

Earl grey, green, and peppermint.


----------



## Nekomata

I hate tea. I generally hate all hot drinks besides hot chocolate~


----------



## Phal

I love herbal tea  Chamomile, linden, mint, ...


----------



## AkselJ

TWININGS!
I particularly love a type of tea I recently discovered; apple and cinnamon with a hint of raisin! Lovely.


----------



## HAL 9000

Lemon tea! :crazy:
But I usually like all tea :tongue:


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

Are you going by brands, or actual types of tea?
For brand, I prefer Twinings London. My favorite type of tea is Irish Breakfast.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Earl Grey. I tried it because of Star Trek: TNG and I took a liking to it. A spot of honey and a lemon.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

That's a pretty basic poll, but generally speaking I like black tea and green tea. There are a few other types of tea that come from tea leaves that I like as well. I generally dislike herbal tea, in fact I've wondered for some time why it is even called herbal tea, I mean it doesn't contain tea leaves does it? It's like calling coffee hot chocolate because they sort of look similar. It is really stupid, but for some reason it really annoys me.


----------



## dancingmoonbaby

I'm a PG Tips kind of girl


----------



## Porridgepudge

Jasmine Green.


----------



## OldManRivers

I love Earl Grey. I do not drink herbal teas -I am a caffine addict.What I drink most of - 10-12 cups a day - is a generic black tea, probably the lowest grade sold. I did a bit of reserch and found that tea grading has to do with the size of the cut leaf - the smaller, the lower. Then there is the regional variations, and fermenting, drying differences - but what we get unless we have a specialty shop and pay the price - is blended from several plantations, maybe several countries. I have had specialty teas, a decided difference from my cheap stuff. And I will buy Tetley blends - English (that is all it says!), Earl Grey, others. But to come in tired, brew a mug -two teabags, nearly a pint - on my regular stuff, and sip it, feel the comfort flowing through my veins - aaaah!
Good!


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Blueberry and mint.


----------



## 0vercast

My favorite is kava but I also enjoy a variety of other teas.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

YORKSHIRE TEA

aye


----------



## Bear987

I seldom drink hot beverages, I dislike burning my tongue. Which, surprisingly, still happens lot, even though I stay away from hot drinks most of the time.


----------



## Fluminous

DayLightSun said:


> I like Lipton tea, but I also love chamomile and herbal teas... roud:


I love tea so much... Green tea, spearmint, chamomile, green pear, ginger, black almond, lemon balm, chocolate mint(herb), I could go on and on. xD


----------



## Kormoran

I like tea. Proper tea, not green tea or chamomile-jinseng-benadryl-tea, but Earl Grey, Russian Earl Grey, English Breakfast, Glenfiddich, etc.


----------



## Mandi

Green tea. White tea. Green tea with cranberry/pomegranate/mango & lychee. Tropical green tea. White tea with elderflower (my absolute favourite). Jasmine tea. Fruit teas. Peppermint/spearmint tea.

I don't like black tea or chamomile tea (it smells and tastes like a pet store to me). P=


----------



## DomNapoleon

I hate tea :bored:


----------



## milti

Indian chai... Umm... That's the only kind I know to make. :tongue: I do like herbal tea but I find the idea of tea without milk super-odd!


----------



## .17485

Lipton Icetea


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

Herbal tea is very common in my region, so its the first option.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Yuck.


----------



## Jakuri

I like teas! Nowadays I have been enjoying chamomile tea a lot


----------



## pond

I love all kinds of green tea, especially with jasmine and prickly pear. I drink lots of herbal teas as well, mostly peppermint and chamomile. I don't drink black tea almost at all anymore, but when I do it's earl grey. And chai lattes with soy milk in winter are the most comforting thing!


----------



## mushr00m

Chamomile for stress and normal tea because it's just something I need.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

The only two options are herbal and lipton? You need to try more chá man.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Even though I like iced tea, I never really liked regular tea in my life. It just tastes so bland to me.


----------



## JackA

Milky oolong and any green tea. I'm a big tea addict, tbh.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Jasmine , earl grey , watermelon mint , strawberry , jasmine pearl etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CreepyArcher

English breakfast tea with milk, Irish breakfast tea with milk, orange pekoe with milk, earl grey with just a splash of milk, peppermint tea, chai tea, and jasmine tea are my favourites.
Tea is constant for me, it's an odd day if I don't have at least two cups.
Why- Upbringing I suppose, it's the only tradition I have no problems with. It's hydrating, comforting, and can help keep you going between meals.


----------



## Elspeth

I can't drink "normal" tea - it gives me terrible headaches. But I do drink some herbal teas - camomile, rosehip, and some licquorice\aniseedy ones.

Poll wouldn't let me have two answers.


----------



## Jagbas

I prefer green teas and white teas over other types. I really like _genmaicha _which is a japanese green tea with roasted brown rice and popcorns.


----------



## Copper North

Chai tea and tangerine white tea are still my favorites. :happy:


----------



## stiletto

Are we talking brands or types of tea?
I don't like to limit myself to a brand. 

Black (always with homogenized milk and sugar)
- Earl Grey
- English Breakfast

Herbal (plain or with honey):
- Jasmine
- Rose-Oolong
- Hibiscus
- Chrysanthemum


----------



## Larch

My favourite has always been Earl Grey, but for some odd reason I like to let it sit until it's lukewarm. I don't like adding milk or sugar.

I do enjoy herbal teas, but rarely drink them. I do love growing/harvesting herbal teas to share with friends.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

ai.tran.75 said:


> watermelon mint


Watermelon mint? That sounds really nice...I'm yet to try that one. I'm sure I will at some point, as I'm always eager to try new and different cha.


----------



## ai.tran.75

He's a Superhero! said:


> Watermelon mint? That sounds really nice...I'm yet to try that one. I'm sure I will at some point, as I'm always eager to try new and different cha.


Hey you said tea in my native language  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

